
Pro-democracy campaigners targeted by China deny accusations of leading protests - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/d7e73864-c3b8-11e9-a8e9-296ca66511c9
======
chewz
> “My push for democracy in China is not anti-China,” said Mr Ho. “I love the
> people, I love the country but I am strongly against totalitarianism, I am
> against the Communist dictatorship.”

